# www.growdoc.net



## astra007 (Sep 23, 2006)

medical marijuana seedbank based out of norway.  great stealth seedbank as who would believe seeds from norway?  and great genetics.

www.growdoc.net


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 25, 2006)

this where you order from?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 25, 2006)

there is an address on the website, and a contact info for what type you want.  these are unique genetics and all who have gotton his seeds and grown them are more then satisfied.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 25, 2006)

Some nice lookin plants there astra ... thanks for the link


----------

